# Okay to cut tips off?



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Wanting to replace e90 aluminum tips with oem f30 tips. Shop says no way to unmate and will have to cut the pipes. Ok to do this?


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Technically I see no issue. But if there ever was a problem with the muffler (very rare), you would have just voided the warranty. Also I would think there are much more productive things you could spend your $$$ on for the car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just curious but does that mean to get OEM F30 tips you have to buy those mufflers and cut off the tips?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@KeithS very well said invest on something, my suggestion to you amigo taibanl


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

110 for both tips. F30 are separate pn. 50 to weld


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I did it to mine and went with 4" Dimisa tips powder coated in black. For me it was one of the last cosmetic mods because I had removed every single piece of chrome on the car with the OEM tips being the final one:


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Cost of dimisa?? 

Are the gloss/black chrome?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I believe they were $120 or around there. They are between gloss and matte black in colour.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

No issues. I also put on DiMisa tips... make sure you black out the exposed metal otherwise you will see shiny metal when you look inside your tips from the back.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

F30 tips in hand. Checking into option to de-mate old tips and slip on new ones instead of cutting pipe


----------

